
Secret Campaign Cash Gushes into U.S. State and Local Elections - hackuser
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2016-06-26/secret-campaign-cash-gushes-into-u-s-state-and-local-elections
======
r00fus
Corruption by any other name...

If these nonprofits aren't supposed to be directly coordinating with
campaigns, why is there no will to enforce that?

It amuses me (in a very haha-not-funny kind of way) that the non-tea-party
Republicans continue to wither against their more extremist primary
opposition, and do nothing to ally with Democrats who might feel the same
about such untraceable campaign cash.

